# THRC 2010 Holiday Racefest Saturday Nov. 20



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

We will be holding a race on Saturday November 20 as a combination, great racing day and fund rasier for the onroad track at M&M. Proceeds will go for reinbursements and more updates to the track.

We will run both On Road and Off Road dirt track. For Off road it will be electric short coarse only. NO GAS.

On Road classes will be 10th. TC - 12th. TTR - 12th. Pan - F1 - RWYB (Run what you brung)
Off Road classes will be Short Coarse Stadium Trucks 10th. scale electric, and 10th. scale or smaller RWYB.
Racing will start at 11:00am
2 or 3 qualifiers depending on number of entries, in interest of time and darkness (5 min Q's - 7 min Mains)

We will be giving away a new AnB personal transponder at the race as well as a few other door prizes. Entry fees will look like this. 

$20 On Road, run as many classes as you want + you get a ticket for the transponder drawing.
$15 Off Road, run as many classes as you want - A chance at the transponder will cost you $5 extra.
Additional transponder ticket chances will be sold on race day for $5 each.

Race flyer and more info to follow!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How about 4WD buggy on off road? I'm there for SC 4wd.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

4WD buggy should be fine as long as its electric! Depending on numbers outside the SC class, we could create a seporate class or run them all together in a RWYB group. The main focus though for off road dirt is SC


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Are we doing track prep on Friday for both tracks? If so I can help out starting @ noon or so.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

We will be running the new on road track. The off road track is in fairly good shape as well. It needs a rebuild but for electric racing, it's in good shape. We will be running the off road track moist on Saturday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The on-road track looks very nice. I will be debuting an old TC3...lol. Hopefully nothing breaks.

Off-road, i will have an sc and the B44 just incase someone wants to run them. 

I need to start painting tonight!!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Fantastic, we look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Danny, what time are they going to open the gates? I'm going to try to get out there and run SC, would like to burn a pack or two before it starts.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

You should be able to get on the track by 9:30 am.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Karl, I'm going to try and borrow some batteries for my B44. If I can get some I'll bring it too.


----------



## Jeremy651 (Jul 23, 2010)

is there tables and chairs there for us to use or do we need to bring out own?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

M&M has a covered pit area with picnic tables and benches, that will seat maybe 40? There's also an indoor area for maybe 8, guessing the on-road guys will use it. I wouldn't expect pit space to be a problem.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out! I wish there would have been a few more off roaders but I understand that HARC had a race that day as well.
As mentioned at the race, we will start incorporating off road into our Saturday races (electic only) and look forward to seeing more of you out there in the future.

Thanks again and congratulations to Jeremy for his TQ and win!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That ws a lot of fun. Need to get Jose and a few other guys out with 4wd buggy so we can have a class for them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How was you guys' short course turn-out? 

Danny, you got you one yet???

Ya'll should come run with us at the Toys For Tots race in a couple of weeks! The short course class is a LOT of fun!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Couple 4wd and a couple 2wd, we ran them together.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was a lot of fun. I will definately be there for TFT. I think my TC3 should be good for the next race. I think I may have a little more work to do on the 10sc. I know I have a few seconds in those laps somewhere. 


I can get used to this electric scene...lol.

Hopefully, next time we can get some more 4wd buggies and SCs out there.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Chris, hopefully you and Karl will bring those 4wd buggies next time Danny sets up a Saturday race. I sent Archie a message on the THRC forum to see if he still has his B44. Maybe all of us with 1/10 4wd will show up on a race day and have a full heat of them.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jelias said:


> Hey Chris, hopefully you and Karl will bring those 4wd buggies next time Danny sets up a Saturday race. I sent Archie a message on the THRC forum to see if he still has his B44. Maybe all of us with 1/10 4wd will show up on a race day and have a full heat of them.


Hey, there you are. I forgot to get your contact info and was asking on the THRC site if anybody had it. Somebody else over there was talking but I don't know the username. Need to see when the next race is. Already committed to the TFT race Dec 11, so once Danny has the schedule set I'll see what I can do about hall passes. Def up for some 4wd action, Cristian was saying he'd like to get one too. Pretty sure Thomas still has his, Nick M. has one also.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

One day Jose, I will convince you to get an 1/8 E-Buggy.......one day!!!!


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I have my plate full with on road stuff but the 4wd SC trucks looked very fun. I thought it was good to see off road racing out ther again, and I'm sure it will pickup a bunch once we can get a schedule together.
Thursday night on road is really kicking though!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just heard from Mr. Bigmax himself. Said he still has his B44 and would like to come out and run occasionally.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Will Thursday or Saturday be better for 1/10 offroad?


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> One day Jose, I will convince you to get an 1/8 E-Buggy.......one day!!!!


Hey Courtney, that Xray e-buggy that's out sure looks good. Do any of the HARC racers run it and if so, what are they saying about it? Is it any different than the conversions that are out there?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Eric Pfalzer runs it........I have driven it and it is a top notch buggy!

MUCH more balanced that the conversion............chassis is all re-designed for weight distribution.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there a HARC race on December 18? We are trying to plan our next Saturday off road electric race at M&M


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

danthrc said:


> Is there a HARC race on December 18? We are trying to plan our next Saturday off road electric race at M&M


Next HARC is Dec 11th at Mikes.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Danny, 

Yes, our Toys-For-Tots race is on the 11th at Mikes.

You should go grab you a RTR 4wd Slash and come throw it on the track and run with us! As we saw with our 1/18 stuff back in the day, even a RTR truck can come out and win, in the right hands!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Danny posted up on the THRC site they're going to have another on-road/off-road combo race at M&M on Dec 18. Flyer to come, but last time we started at 11:00. Dust those 4wd buggies off and bring them out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, let's get a 10th scale scene going again in the city. Saturday races will be both on and off-road. That means the track will be very moist as to keep the dust off the on-road. One price for unlimited classes.


----------

